# Coffee Filter?



## English (Mar 18, 2007)

Not real sure where this question belongs, but I figured that since I'm getting ready to bottle my first batch, that this was as good a place as any.
I've been reading a lot on this site about filtering prior to bottling. Problem is that I don't have any filtration equipment. The kit I'm making is from Cal Con and is a Pinot Char. I checked it this morning and it looks very clear, has nice color and tastes a little odd. The taste, I'm sure will get better after aging a while. All the finings have been added and I should be ready to bottle on Tuesday. Does anyone think that straining it through a coffee filter when I transfer into the carboy before bottling would be a bad idea? I know this isn't anything like filtration, but I guess I'm figuring it'll help get any of the "big stuff" out of the wine.
So, anybody have any thoughts about using a coffee filter as a strainer?

Thanx, Matt


----------



## Luc (Mar 19, 2007)

A 'normal filtering system' is a closed system.
Using a coffee filter is using an open system.
Meaning that if you use a coffee filter you will expose the wine
to oxygen. So make sure so use some extra sulphite or ascobic acid
to keep the oxygen under control.

Further I think kit wines are not made to be filtered because the
manufacturer can not be sure you need a filtering system but that
depends on the manufacturer and the kind of kit I suppose
be carefull to read the packaging considering this. You might do more
harm as good.
I think someone with more experience on kits can shed more light on this.

Luc


----------



## cpfan (Mar 19, 2007)

Matt:

My experience with filtering a gallon of liqueur with a coffee filter & filter cone was not very good. Painfully slow and much of the liqueur seemed to bypass the filter.

Personally I would filter that kit (but I've got a Mini Jet). Without the MJ, not sure what I'd do.

Steve


----------



## English (Mar 19, 2007)

Steve,

Must be nice to have all the goodies! As I'm just getting started I have yet to obtain all the bells and whistles. I was thinking about using a collander with the filter spread out in the bottom of it and letting the siphon hose drain through the filter into the container this way. See I've got two 9 gal fermnters with large open tops. Got them from E.C. Kraus.. (I'm sure you've seen them)

I do however, see Luc's point about the oxygen issue. I may reconsider my plan.


----------



## phantom (Mar 20, 2007)

Between the friend who got me started, and the stuff I've done solo, I've got a couple dozen kit wines under my belt. So far, I haven't filtered any of my wines. Unless you're in a rush to free up the equipment(or drink the wine), I've found that letting everything sit in the carboy after adding the fining agents in the last step pretty much eliminates the stuff that might settle out in a bottle. Despite some of my better intentions, I've never followed the exact directions as far as the timeline in the instructions. 

Also, if you're willing to lose a little yield, if you don't stick your racking cane deep into the lees at the bottom of the carboy, you'll have fewer problems with sucking stuff into your bottles. The most I've ever gotten out of a 6-gallon(US) kit is 27 bottles(instead of the "30" you're supposed to get).


----------



## Caplan (Mar 20, 2007)

I've used 'coffee paper' type filters in the past too and they never worked for me. Unless you want to go down the 'Mini jet' route as Cpfan suggested I'd just let the sediment drop (as per the kit instructions/recipe recommends) and be careful when racking to avoid stirring it up and transfering it into your fresh carboy.


----------

